# The Funny State Names of Food....



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2020)

*What All 50 States Look Like Designed Out of Food  **(LINK) Find Your State!*











*Alabama*
Or should we say, “Alahama”? This ham is one meaty take on the Yellowhammer State. This is the most iconic bucket list activity in all 50 states.






*Pennsylvania*


Philadelphia cheesesteaks are good, but an Amish pretzel is even better.






*Oregon*


Any Oregon camping trip deserves s’mores over the campfire. Don’t forget the marshmallows! Roast yours at the best RV park in every state.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

MassaCHEWsetts


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 5, 2020)

GA should be represented by Vidalia Onions!  Peaches, sure, but I don’t know how Gorgonzola cheese got the vote


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2020)

How do you like your hot dog?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Texas Toast


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2020)

*According to the map...but I always thought we were noted for our Philly cheeses steaks *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2020)

We have a Shopsy's cart right outside the subway station down the street from us. They grill sausages/weiners on a barbecue. I get the Polish or German sausage, with sauerkraut and corn relish .. very rarely, though. They were closed due to COVID, and recently re-opened, so I guess we're overdue for one.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 112389
> GA should be represented by Vidalia Onions!  Peaches, sure, but I don’t know how Gorgonzola cheese got the vote


The spelling of each state is included in the Food Name.  EX:Georgia NZOLA   Not necessarily the food States are known for.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Texas Toast
> View attachment 112400


----------



## mlh (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 6, 2020)

and after that i will have some of this for dessert.


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Texas Toast
> View attachment 112400


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jul 9, 2020)

Kentucky Fried Chicken?      not sure I'm playing this right


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm not playing right. I am just thinking up cute puns on state names related to food. Otherwise I'd be New Pork.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 9, 2020)

No, no, no, Tx and a great part of the Southwest and South only order Chicken Fried
Steak.   A  safe food, it is difficult for the chef to screw it up.
Tx Toast on the side


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 9, 2020)

*miss*is*sip*pi


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2020)

OH10....high in the middle and round on both ends!


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2020)




----------

